# Incoming ABT's [Need Suggestions First]



## murrgh (Sep 1, 2015)

Bought 30 Jalapeños this weekend at the Pepper Place farmers market here in AL. Looking to make these for a work party on Thursday. 

What I have:
Cream Cheese with Chives
Bacon 
Jalapeños 

I've been reading around on what people put on the inside. Any suggestions? Going to give them a test run tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brekar (Sep 1, 2015)

My wife is SUPER allergic to fish/shellfish etc, so I never stuff them with the normal seafood cream cheese mixture. However I enjoy making these and more for my family.

We normally make them stuffed with sharp cheddar/cream cheese or cream cheese/pepper jack cheese/ and corn. (My family's 2 favorites).

Thought about stuffing with a mixture of hamburger/cheese/and diced mushroom for kind of a bacon mushroom hamburger pepper type of deal. I've used brisket, deer meat, rabbit, etc anytime I feel inventive and ornery (wife is grossed out by squirrels).

Really all you need is to get inventive and enjoy the taste testing...


----------



## b-one (Sep 1, 2015)

I like them with just cream cheese,cheddar blend and bacon. But I'm sure some pulled pork or chicken mixed with the cheeses would be great. Maybe some little smokies hidden under a cheesy blanket or pulled chicken with buffalo sauce and blue cheese all wrapped with the bacon of course. Maybe include some mini sweet peppers in the mix as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2015)

You can add just at about anything you like. I always have cream cheese and spices and cheese mix. Then add pulled pork, pulled chicken, little smokies, smoked trout, smoked tuna, smoked salmon, smoked shrimp, boiled crawfish, smoked mussels, anchovies in Louisiana sauce, kippered snacks, pepperoni, Canadian bacon, chorizo. Haven't tried oysters yet, but have a plan for those someday! 

Is that list long enough for ya???


----------



## chilefarmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Cream Cheese mixed with fruit is nice. I like to use crushed pineapple. Or even your favorite preserves. But of course, I also like all the other aforementioned stuffing to. CF


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 1, 2015)

myself..  I mix a couple of my fav. shredded cheese with the chive and onion cream cheese... a good dose of my fav. rub mixed in as well...  then fill with mixture and put the lil smokie nestled right on top and then wrapped with a half a piece of bacon...  thin sliced works best...  then more of  my rub sprinkled on top... 
cooked for at least 2 hrs (until pepper is cooked through) at 225` ....


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Keep them simple for the first taste.  

Fill with cream cheese, top with cheese and add seasoning.  Wrap with bacon and add rub.    

Then experiment.


----------



## murrgh (Sep 2, 2015)

Anddddd that didn't go as planned. Jalapeños had gone bad. Going to give it a new try tomorrow. Will post pics then as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralboy (Sep 2, 2015)

Murrgh

i stuffed mine with ground brisket (seasoned with creole seasonings and chopped jalepeno) and cream cheese, wrapped with bacon and then finished with a sweeter bbq sauce


----------

